# Any Schnoodles... (Schnauzers Poodles) Owners, need grooming help!



## Belle1223 (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't find a groomer to do a decent job on my Schnoodle. Any before and after pics you guys have will help. I am thinking that maybe if I bring a picture in they can do a better job! Thanks!!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

the picture does not have to be of a schnoodle! you can use any breed with a single coat to use as an example.

did you tell the groom the length you wanted left? lots of people will tell us to leave the coat a half inch long, and round the face. and we do just what they tell us too.


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a year old schnoodle- unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures or I would send you one. But it took me about 5 tries at my groomer before she got it right. Riley is really more poodle like although he is stocky like a schnauzer with a cropped tail and the schnauzer face, but his hair is white, soft and pretty curly on the body- straight on the legs. I have her cut him at maybe 1/4 inch all over. She was doing his face with a teddy bear look but was leaving it too long. Last time I took a picture I found on line with a much shorter face and that worked out good. You just have to experiment with what you like. I take him about every 8 weeks but have to comb him often or he gets knots and I do some trimming myself in between. Good luck, I love my schnoodle- he is very cuddly and loveable.


----------



## Belle1223 (Sep 6, 2009)

Jennet19 said:


> I have a year old schnoodle- unfortunately I don't know how to post pictures or I would send you one. But it took me about 5 tries at my groomer before she got it right. Riley is really more poodle like although he is stocky like a schnauzer with a cropped tail and the schnauzer face, but his hair is white, soft and pretty curly on the body- straight on the legs. I have her cut him at maybe 1/4 inch all over. She was doing his face with a teddy bear look but was leaving it too long. Last time I took a picture I found on line with a much shorter face and that worked out good. You just have to experiment with what you like. I take him about every 8 weeks but have to comb him often or he gets knots and I do some trimming myself in between. Good luck, I love my schnoodle- he is very cuddly and loveable.




Thank You for your reply, can you send me the link of the picture you took?? Thanks!


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok try this- go to www.dogbreedinfo.com/schnoodlephotos3.htm then scroll down to Cody at 10 months- he is white- that is the face I use- hope this helps


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can also look thru the before and after thread in this grooming forum for TONS of pictures of many breeds and styles.


----------

